# Telling the Difference between Scars and Warts?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is probably a remarkably dumb question, but does anyone else have a hard time deciding whether they are looking at wart/callous or a scar? 

I was kissing Jacks goodbye this morning and noticed a teeny dark spot on his right paw. It was right around/slightly above the area where his dew claw used to be. 

I'll be totally hypo and post a picture of it later one when I get home, but as of right now I can describe it as feeling like "proud flesh" (a bunch of scar tissue) and the darker skin it just on the top where there might have been a scab that's wearing away. 

Last Friday I tried taking him for a quicky walk with me and he slipped (our road is a hill and it can get pretty icy in spots). The "proud flesh" spot seems to be right in the area where he might have scratched himself on the road and I just didn't notice. <- That's my best guess as to what it might be, if a scar.

Where I'm mentally waffling though is the size of the spot and the feel of it. It feels a bit like a wart starting to develop. Similar to what my previous guys got when they got up in age. 

Common sense is telling me to just keep an eye on it for any growth or rapid changes in color. Even if it is just a wart.

But um... erm... do younger goldens (he turned 3 two weeks ago) get random warts like that?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, i will start by saying ai am down right paranoic about anything "different" with my dogs. My honey had a lump on her chest where her rib cahge forms that v- and my vet removed it--it was nothing.

Almost 2 years ago she had what looked like a tiny flehs colored ballon or blister, on her leg. My vet didn't think it wa any thing but decided to remove. Aft4er removal he came out and said once he remoed it, it looked "ugly" underneathe. He sent it off, grade 2 mast cell tumor. So another surgery to remove a larger second, which biospsy came back with clean edges.

She has a lump on her tumm we are wtching very closely. A couple of months ago it was pea siz e and he did biopsy and it was fat, but he said we were going to watch it close and if he continued to grow, would check again and probably remove it. It is now the size of a marble. And i sit around fretting!

I just want to say hope it is nothing but a scar of slight injured place on your dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since it is in the same spot where he might have had a scratched himself on the road I would keep an eye on it for a couple of days and then if it doesnt go away, I would have the vet look at it. Hopefully it is nothing serious but a scab.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope it's just a scratch too. *laughs* My family thinks I'm nuts because I'm always going over Jacks "looking for problems" and ringing the vet for every little thing. I just don't want to miss anything that could be a problem. 

Pics - I couldn't get a clear shot (partly because I'm a one-eyed Kate over here and my left eye was watering up and the guy kept wiggling around every time I got close to a clear shot). The below is the best I could get. You can at least see the color.

*Oh, and if you are playing with your dogs, you really want to watch out for eye-smacking toenails. It stings.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

nO ONE IS "NUTS" FOR GOING OVER THEIR DOGS ENTIRE BODY ALL THE TIME. tHAT IS HOW WE FOUND THT TINY mct ON hONEYS LEG. WE CHECK HER ALL THE TIME AND TAKE HER IN WITH ANY LITTLE THING.


I KNOW WHT YOU MEAN ABOUT A "VISION" PROBLEM. i HAVE DIABETIC MACULAR EDEMA AND CATARACTS AND HAE TO USE READING GLASS AND A MAGNIFYING GLASS TO TRY TO READ STUFF. IS A PAIN IN THE BACK SIDE.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really think that is in the location where the scar would be from having the dew claws removed. Does the other foot have anything like it?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I really think that is in the location where the scar would be from having the dew claws removed. Does the other foot have anything like it?


That was the first thing I thought of and I double-checked, but nothing.


----------

